# Interpretation of CPU Error on Security Run Output



## aorchid (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

I am just looking for some help in interpreting this error report. I realize it found an error in one of the 24 CPUs, but is it permanent or corrected? If it were permanent would I see this message each day or only the one time? 

Thanks in advance. Aric
=======================


```
Checking setuid files and devices:

Checking for uids of 0:
root 0
toor 0

Checking for passwordless accounts:

Checking login.conf permissions:

freeenv kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.UjAM7ozW	2010-11-22 03:01:19.000000000 -0800
+MCA: Bank 6, Status 0xcc2000c00001111a
+MCA: Global Cap 0x0000000000001c09, Status 0x0000000000000000
+MCA: Vendor "GenuineIntel", ID 0x206c2, APIC ID 0
+MCA: CPU 0 COR (3) OVER GCACHE L2 RD error
+MCA: Address 0x40008804
+MCA: Misc 0x80f001f

freeenv login failures:

freeenv refused connections:

-- End of security output --
```


----------

